# Very Sad Day



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi guys its a very sad day today for me, my 18 year old pigeon has just died. I breed this bird myself to so i have had it from the egg  Lets hope he has gone to a better place


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ahh, thats a long time with a pigeon....what a gift.....Im sorry it had to end....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear this.....he lived a good long life though. Cudos to you for that.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry...his long life is a credit to your care.

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Paul, I can't begin to tell you how sorry I am. Spirit Wings said it so well - "what a gift"..........to have had this little one for 18 years and it is a testament to your good care that it lived so long. I know it hurts.

You may want to consider putting his story in our "Hall of Love" forum. It is a wonderful place where we give honor to our departed pets.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Paul, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mini paul said:


> Hi guys its a very sad day today for me, my 18 year old pigeon has just died. I breed this bird myself to so i have had it from the egg.
> 
> * *Lets hope he has gone to a better place*


I am so very sorry to hear this, Paul. 

* He has indeed moved on to a wonderful place. 
My beloved Pij, and his friends, await his arrival at the Rainbow Bridge

Cindy


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

That is sad, but you also feel happy, I will be happy to have my Jorgito all those years, you are so lucky, and think about all the good moments that you both had together, that is what it counts when we leave this world.

Ivette


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I too am so sorry to hear this news Paul. We never travel alone though - he'll be right over your shoulder forever, checking in on you. Fly high and strong Jorgito.


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your lose. But give yourself a pat on the back for all the good care you gave that bird.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so sorry you have lost this elder pigeon, Paul, but very glad the bird had such a long and healthy life with you.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'm absolutely certain that he felt you did a fantastic job of taking care of him, Paul, because you must have for him to have made it to be that old.

Pidgey


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words guys i will miss him, he is the bird in my profile the one standing on the table. 3 times this year i had to nurse him back to health but this time it was to much for him, i will miss this pigeon he was a great bird.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Paul,
So sorry to read about your lovely pigeon passing. Even though you are surrounded by all your many new birds the loss of this special one must be very hard.

I'm sure he will be sitting on your shoulder and keeping an eye on you all.

Take care,

Janet


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

mini paul said:


> Hi guys its a very sad day today for me, my 18 year old pigeon has just died. I breed this bird myself to so i have had it from the egg  Lets hope he has gone to a better place


im real sorry to hear of his passing,he had a good long happy life!


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm so sorry to read this. I'm sure that you will miss him; he had a wonderful, long life with you.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Very sorry to hear your sad news. Obviously, you took wonderful care of him, for him to live such a long, happy life.
Daryl


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

18 years of good life! My condolence to you. I only had this favorite bird of mine for less than a year and after it died I missed her terribly. I know how you feel.


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes i was so lucky to have him for so long, 18 years is a long time i was 17 then lol. I have many pic`s of this bird so i will never forget him, he was a very tame pigeon he will be greatly missed THANKS again for your kind words guys


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Paul!

I just saw your thread and add my condolences too!

What a lovely bird and such a long life...all due to your great care! 

We certainly understand how you feel to lose a beloved one! We also know he will always be with you in your heart and memories...

Sending you love and hugs at this sad time...

Shi and Squeaks/Dom/Gimie and Woe


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank you very much


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Very sorry to hear about your loss of your oldie-but-goodie sweetie, Paul! I know you are glad of all the time you had together but it is still very hard. I hope you feel better soon.


----------

